# Bring my Colombian wife from Colombia To live in Spain



## MartinJames (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I have lived in Colombia on and off and returned back to the UK. I have a business in the UK that I can take time off. I also have a daughter in the UK and would like to bring my wife and her son to Spain to live, that is closer for my daughter to visit me. As I can setup a similar business in Spain, but before I would like to know that bringing my wife and son to Spain in straight-forward procedure? 
What will she need to do her end? I will fly back to Colombia when we are ready to fly to Spain. We was married in Colombia and she has only left Colombia once for a trip to Cuba.
I have traveled a lot though out Spain, volunteered worked (Which got me to know areas and make Spanish friends) and researched living and working there. I also have a love for Spain! I traveled to Colombia a few years back and fell in love! 

So any advice or recommendations would be very much appreciated

Martin


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I believe there is a member on here who has a Columbian wife. I am sure he will be in touch!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> I believe there is a member on here who has a Columbian wife. I am sure he will be in touch!!


And he will definitely correct your spelling if you don't edit your post!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MartinJames said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lived in Colombia on and off and returned back to the UK. I have a business in the UK that I can take time off. I also have a daughter in the UK and would like to bring my wife and her son to Spain to live, that is closer for my daughter to visit me. As I can setup a similar business in Spain, but before I would like to know that bringing my wife and son to Spain in straight-forward procedure?
> What will she need to do her end? I will fly back to Colombia when we are ready to fly to Spain. We was married in Colombia and she has only left Colombia once for a trip to Cuba.
> ...


TBH, I'm not quite sure. I married in Colombia and we went to UK, We just went to the British Embassy and arranged her visa, flew to UK, she had to have a medical (why I don't know) and that was it. Then then took up British citizenship.

In your case I think you would need to go to the Spanish Embassy to get her a visa as a descendent of a colonist. Alternatively she could arrive here as a visitor and you could then claim her as a family member. As I say I'm not sure.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And he will definitely correct your spelling if you don't edit your post!


Didn't you know I am inventing a new spelling system that only I am aloud to use?? Here me out and you'll discoffer how cencable it kan bee.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Didn't you know I am inventing a new spelling system that only I am aloud to use?? Here me out and you'll discoffer how cencable it kan bee.


Sorry but you misspelt "discoffer" - it only has one 'f.'


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Martin. I found this article that explains the process of foreigners marrying a UK citizen:

Marrying a UK Citizen

As for your questions about living in Spain, the Consulate of Spain can answer those questions. Here are their offices with contact info:

Consulates in the UK


----------



## MartinJames (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you very much AllHeart for your time and links. 

There is sure a lot of things to read and know. I was hopping I could set up in Spain a business and rent a place and go to Colombia and fly back to Spain this year!!! 

Thanks again

Martin


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

MartinJames said:


> Thank you very much AllHeart for your time and links.
> 
> There is sure a lot of things to read and know. I was hopping I could set up in Spain a business and rent a place and go to Colombia and fly back to Spain this year!!!
> 
> ...


You're most welcome, Martin!  The article was a real eye opener for me too. It doesn't look like she can live in Spain within the year by virtue of being married to you, as she has to live in the UK first. Or perhaps the article is only for non-nationals wanting to live in the UK? The consulate can let you know.

Another thing you might want to consider is that she and her son apply to live in Spain on their own - not because of marriage to you. I have some friends in Canada who hail from Colombia, and one of them has most of her family now living here in Spain. I don't know how they did it. Perhaps they claimed refugee status or did it through residency? Again, the consulate can inform you on that option. 

Good luck!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's the Consulate of Spain in Bogota, Columbia, who can answer questions about Columbians living in Spain. There's lots of info on this website:

Páginas - Información para extranjeros


----------

